# Mary Beth's story



## mommato5 (Feb 19, 2007)

I am just going to post the link
http://cpejmm.blogspot.com/2008/08/m...ers-story.html


----------



## Jemmind (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## baileyandmikey (Jan 4, 2005)

Hugs, your baby was beautiful


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

I am so very sorry.







Your daughter was so beautiful.


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)




----------



## DreamWeaver (May 28, 2002)

:
I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss, my heart is breaking for you.








Mary Beth


----------



## namaste_mom (Oct 21, 2005)

I read your blog earlier when you first began to write on here. I'm so sorry for your loss. Just know that we all make the decisions that we think are right for our baby. I know you feel a lot of guilt over Mary Beth's death and I think it is normal. I have a lot of guilt and mine was not a homebirth. It takes a while to work through, in fact, I'm still working through it. (((HUGS)))


----------



## mommato5 (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks. Yes, I do feel very guilty. The biggest reason is because I chose this person who failed us. Had we known beforehand just what kind of track record she had, I would of RAN to a dr. This person shouldn't of been practicing and now, not only is our family suffering, but so are other families in this area. I just hope and pray no other families have to endure this due to an unqualified, untrained midwife. No matter how much experience they have, it's not a medical degree. She carried resucitation stuff yet didn't think to even use it and excused everything that morning. If anybody is going to homebirth, make sure your midwife is properly trained, has some medical experience, has insurance instead of just saying "Please sue other people because you'll put me on the street if you come after me", and that there are people actually governing over her that keep track of how ALL her births have turned out. Had mine been watched, she would of been not practicing and my daughter would be alive. I'm sorry, but, a healthy living breathing baby is worth more than any birth experience. It can, and does happen. If you have a midwife and no access to medical equipment, the chances are higher that your baby will die. Mine didn't have to.


----------



## birthangeldoula (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

She is beautiful.









I'm so, so sorry. I like that you have so many links to others on your site, thank you.


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

huge huge hugs. how devastating. much love. you need it.


----------



## momtoalexsarah (May 21, 2005)

I'm so sorry for you loss.
Was your DD cheaked for things like heart defect, or oral/esphegial issues on post mortum? My DD has a cleft palate and it was missed at birth, we where told that her constant choking, gurgleling, inability to eat was due to being a premie (35.5 weeks). We spent 5 days in NICU and they still missed it, we know now that was the problem at birth, but had she not been in the NICU she would have likely died several times and even after she was home we had 4 911 calls because of choking.
Even the best of Doctors miss things - it took us a year to find out what her problems where - and will take a lifetime to fix.
As a PP said, there are major heart defects that are often not picked up right away - some can't be heard or seen untill 2-3 days old.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

:


----------



## mommato5 (Feb 19, 2007)

Everything was fine post mortem. The ONLY thing was her lungs being under developed. The things we brought attention to my midwife for were ALL signs of her not getting enough oxygen. Had my midwife realized this, we would of been able to have her taken to the NICU and kept there until they were fully developed. I was told by the coroners office that she would be alive if she had gotten treatment.


----------



## JenMidwife (Oct 4, 2005)

oh how heartbreaking! I'm so sorry for your loss








Mary Beth


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss and I completely understand your anger. Losing a child is devestating enough and then finding out it was because of someone else's incompetence is gut wrenching. I'll never forget that feeling and the tears I cried when I discovered why our son died.

My prayers for you and your family.


----------

